# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Các Công Nghệ Đóng Gói CPU

## baobinhtb

PPGA - Plastic Pin Grid Array: Là công nghệ đóng vỏ làm bằng chất dẻo (plastic) thay vì bằng một loại gốm (ceramic) đặc biệt. PPGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Celeron đời đầu, có 370 chân cắm (nên khe gắn trên Mainboard dùng cho CPU này gọi là socket 370).



S.E.C.C - Single Edge Contact Cartridge:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU theo dạng "Hộp Giao tiếp một (1) cạnh". Để tiếp xúc với Mainboard, CPU được gắn vào một khe gắn dài theo cạnh của hộp CPU, thay vì dùng các chân cắm (pin), S.E.C.C sử dụng các điểm tiếp xúc dạng vảy vàng (goldfinger). Chúng ta thường gọi CPU này là CPU "slot 1". Hộp CPU dạng này được bao phủ bởi một lớp vỏ kim loại, phía dưới hộp CPU có một "tấm nhiệt" (thermal plate) có chức năng tản nhiệt cho CPU. SECC được thiết kế cho các đời CPU Pentium® II (gồm 242 điểm tiếp xúc), Pentium II Xeon™ và Pentium III Xeon™ (gồm 330 điểm tiếp xúc). Xem Hình SECC-Front và SECC-Back.




S.E.C.C.2 - Single Edge Contact Cartridge 2:
Tương tự như S.E.C.C nhưng không có "tấm nhiệt" (thermal plate) và vỏ bọc kim loại đơn giản hơn. Công nghệ đóng gọi này được sử dụng trong các CPU Pentium II và Pentium III đời sau (có 242 điểm tiếp xúc).
S.E.P - Single Edge Processor: 
Bộ Xử lý có một cạnh tiếp xúc. Là công nghệ đóng gói tương tự như S.E.C.C.2 nhưng không có vỏ bọc. Các dòng CPU Celeron đầu tiên sử dụng loại đóng gói này (gồm 242 điểm tiếp xúc).

PGA - Pin Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU sử dụng các chân cắm hình đầu đinh (pin) có mật độ rất dày (1.5 inch vuông có thể gắn 200 chân) để gắn vào khe cắm (socket) trên Mainboard (mặt dưới của CPU trông như một "thảm đinh"). Để tăng cường khả năng dẫn nhiệt, công nghệ PGA sử dụng đồng có bọc nickel để bọc phía trên CPU. Các hàng chân cắm phía dưới CPU được trình bày theo hình chữ CHI (staggered) và được sắp xếp sao cho chỉ có một cách gắn CPU vào khe gắn (socket). PGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Intel Xeon™ (có 603 chân cắm). Xem Hình : PGA-Top (Xeon) và PGA-Bottom (Xeon).

PPGA - Plastic Pin Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóngg vỏ làm bằng chất dẻo (plastic) thay vì bằng một loại gốm (ceramic) đặc biệt. PPGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Celeron đời đầu, có 370 chân cắm (nên khe gắn trên Mainboard dùng cho CPU này gọi là socket 370). 

FC-PGA - Flip Chip Pin Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU sử dụng các chân cắm hình đầu đinh/kim (pin) để gắn vào khe gắn trên Mainboard tương tự PGA. Do các chip xử lý được gắn ngược (upside down) nên một phần của CPU bị lồi ra ở mặt trên, do vậy FC-PGA cho phép áp dụng các giải pháp xử lý nhiệt và làm mát CPU rất hiệu quả. Nhằm tăng cường khả năng hoạt động của CPU bằng việc tách rời bộ phận xử lý nguồn (power) và ground signals, FC-PGA có các tụ điện và điện trở được lắp riêng ở mặt dưới của CPU. FC-PGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Pentium III và Celeron, có 370 chân cắm. Xem Hình : FC-PGA-Top và FC-PGA-Bottom.









FC-PGA-Top FC-PGA-Bottom 
PC PC - PGA2 - Flip Chip Pin Grid Array 2:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU tương tự như FC-PGA, tuy nhiên các công nghệ FC-PGA2 có thêm bộ Tản Nhiệt Tích hợp IHS (Integrated Heat Sink hoặc Integrated Heat Speader). IHS được gắn trực tiếp vào phần nhân (die) của CPU trong quá trình sản xuất. Do được gắn chặt với nhân CPU (processor die) và có bề mặt tiếp xúc lớn nên IHS có khả năng dẫn nhiệt và tản nhiệt rất tốt. FC-PGA2 được sử dụng trong các Bộ xử lý Intel Pentium III và Celeron (có 370 chân) và Pentium 4 (có 478 chân).
Xem Hình : FC-PGA2-Top (PIII&Celeron) và FC-PGA2-Bottom (PIII&Celeron).
Xem Hình : FC-PGA2-Top (P4) và FC-PGA2-Bottom (P4).
Xem Hình : So sánh FC-PGA2 và FC-PGA.


FC-PGA2-Top (PIII&Celeron) FC-PGA2-Bottom (PIII&Celeron)


FC-PGA2-Top (P4) FC-PGA2-Bottom (P4)


So sánh FC-PGA2 và FC-PGA

OOI - Viết tắt của OLGA - Organic Land Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU sử dụng thiết kế kiểu Flip chip (chip đảo ngược), bộ xử lý được gắn úp vào lớp nền (substrate) nhằm bảo toàn các tín hiệu tốt hơn (signal integrity) , xử lý nhiệt hiệu quả hơn (efficient heat removal) và giảm tính cảm (inductance). OOI cũng có bộ Tản nhiệt tích hợp nhằm giúp bộ xử lý tản nhiệt thông qua quạt hoặc bộ tản nhiệt ngoài của CPU (CPU external fan or heatsink). OOI được sử dụng trong bộ xử lý Intel Pentium 4, có 423 chân cắm. Xem Hình : OOI-Top (P4) và OOI-Bottom (P4).





OOI-Top (P4) OOI-Bottom (P4) 

S.E.P - Single Edge Processor:
Bộ Xử lý có một cạnh tiếp xúc. Là công nghệ đóng gói tương tự như S.E.C.C.2 nhưng không có vỏ bọc. Các dòng CPU Celeron đầu tiên sử dụng loại đóng gói này (gồm 242 điểm tiếp xúc).

PGA - Pin Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU sử dụng các chân cắm hình đầu đinh (pin) có mật độ rất dày (1.5 inch vuông có thể gắn 200 chân) để gắn vào khe cắm (socket) trên Mainboard (mặt dưới của CPU trông như một "thảm đinh"). Để tăng cường khả năng dẫn nhiệt, công nghệ PGA sử dụng đồng có bọc nickel để bọc phía trên CPU. Các hàng chân cắm phía dưới CPU được trình bày theo hình chữ CHI (staggered) và được sắp xếp sao cho chỉ có một cách gắn CPU vào khe gắn (socket). PGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Intel Xeon™ (có 603 chân cắm). Xem Hình : PGA-Top (Xeon) và PGA-Bottom (Xeon).

PPGA - Plastic Pin Grid Array:
Là công nghệ đóng gói CPU dạng PGA sử dụng vỏ làm bằng chất dẻo (plastic) thay vì bằng một loại gốm (ceramic) đặc biệt. PPGA được sử dụng trong các CPU Celeron đời đầu, có 370 chân cắm (nên khe gắn trên Mainboard dùng cho CPU này gọi là socket 370).
Là dòng CPU chuyên dùng cho các loại máy tính chủ (Server) cao cấp được phát triển dựa trên nền tảng kiến trúc IA-32 (Intel Architecture-32) nhưng có thêm các tính năng cao cấp như : Hyper-Threading Technology, Dual-processor & multi-processor support, Integrated L3 Cache (Bộ nhớ nội truy cập nhanh Cấp 3). Intel® Xeon™ gồm hai loại:

Intel Xeon processor DP - Là loại Intel Xeon CPU hỗ trợ các tính năng cao cấp dùng để xây dựng các máy chủ (server) và máy trạm (workstation) chất lượng cao sử dụng từ 1 đến 2 CPUs (dual processor). Nó hỗ trợ công nghệ Hyper-threading technology, Cache L2 từ 256 - 512KB, và công nghệ đóng gói dạng PGA và OOI với 603 chân (603-pin PGA /603-pin OOI) và hỗ trợ tốc độ từ 1.4Ghz đến 2.4+Ghz. Intel Xeon DP được sử dụng tương thích với Mainboard hỗ trợ Intel® 860 chipset (dùng cho Workstation) và Intel® EZ7500 Chipset (dùng cho Server).

Intel Xeon processor MP - Là loại Intel Xeon CPU hỗ trợ các tính năng cao cấp dùng để xây dựng các máy chủ (server) cấp cho các công ty/tổng công ty lớn. Nó hỗ trợ đồng thời bốn (4) CPU hoặc nhiều hơn trong một kiến trúc máy chủ đa bộ xử lý (multiprocessor server configuration). Được thiết kế cho phép nhiều luồng thông tin có thể được xử lý đồng thời trên mỗi CPU trong hệ thống (multiple software threads on each processor) điều này cho phép máy chủ thực hiện rất hiệu quả các chương trình ứng dụng lớn trên máy chủ đa luồng (multi-threaded server applications). Nó hỗ trợ công nghệ Hyper-threading technology, Cache L2 từ 256, công nghệ đóng gói dạng PGA và OOI với 603 chân (603-pin PGA /603-pin OOI). Đặc biệt, Intel® Xeon™ MP được thiết kế thêm một Bộ nhớ nội cấp 3 -có dung lượng từ 512KB đến 1MB nằm trên nhân bộ xử lý (additional L3 cache, located on processor die) để đáp ứng nhu cầu tính toán mà độ phức tạp của các ứng dụng cao cấp trên các máy chủ doanh nghiệp (enterprise server), đặc biệt là các máy chủ phục vụ nhu cầu Thương mại điện tử (e-commerce) và các máy chủ hỗ trợ giao dịch khác (transacton-intensive servers).
Nguồn: greentek

----------

